# Oakly's Romp Today



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I took Oakly to the beach today for his last big outing as an only child  11F and blowing hard but he didn't seem to notice. (I did :yuck 

I think he is picking up on my excitement about Caue coming next weekend. Hopefully this was enough exercise so he will be calmer tonight.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pictures as usual. Only a few more days of being an only child. Can't wait to see pics of the duo. Is Oak going to be able to share the limelight? You may have to break a few of his sticks in half..


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

These pictures are awesome, but I must say, they will look way cooler once his brother is in those shots with him!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Simply stunning photos - Oakly certainly enjoyed his day out in the fresh conditions


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oakly has a beautiful warm coat on him, no wonder he doesnt mind the cold!! i hope he learns to share his sticks with his new little brother


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> oakly has a beautiful warm coat on him, no wonder he doesnt mind the cold!! i hope he learns to share his sticks with his new little brother


He is pretty good about sharing his toys. When Leah was here overnight he kept bringing his toys to her trying to get her to play.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Rob, as usual. That Oakly is soo photogenic!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great shots, Rob! Oakly will soon have a Shadow...


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Great pics Rob. He's got the wind blown Fabio look in the first one!! You have more snow there then we do.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What gorgeous pics.... Oakley is one handsome dude and the scenery isn't bad either............ although it makes this Texan shiver !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Love that first one of the wind blowing his coat!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I love them all but 2 and 3 are really great.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That second one is calendar material!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful! The second one is literally breathtaking!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics 
Such a handsome boy!!!

Soon it will be 2 boys tiring each other out on those gorgeous outings


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Oakly is SO handsome!!!

How fun that you will be able to share those walks with 2 Goldens very soon.

Lisa W


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great pictures! They look like calander shots! Oakly is handsome as usual! Can't wait to see pictures of Caue!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oakly is a real handsome boy!! Those are great pictures!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Love all of those pictures. I hope Caue is as photogenic as Oakly is.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Could he get any more beautiful, wow, that first picture is just stunning!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures-the second is my favorite.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

wow .. great pics. Caue will go nutz.
and Oakly is gorgeous ...
Rob, I hope you like your new son
Seriously now, I told you about Caue "love" for the water.
So you will have to train your new son.
We've heard of 'hot dog' but 'frozen dog' wouldn't be that great


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, you have to frame that second one, big enough to hang over the mantle - truly gorgeous.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> wow .. great pics. Caue will go nutz.
> and Oakly is gorgeous ...
> Rob, I hope you like your new son
> Seriously now, I told you about Caue "love" for the water.
> ...


Thanks, Oakly did make a dash for the water today but changed his mind due to the cold. : I can't wait to be taking he and Caue on outings. Mike did a photoshop image of Caue and Oakly running through the snow. I go and bump it up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are great pictures as always, Oakly will have a blast with his little brother, so will you. Can't wait to see the journey pics and the forever home pictures. Way to go Rob!!!








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiltonrio, you truly need to take a trip through Rob's gallery pictures to see what an absolutely fantastic life Caue is headed for, he could not be going to a better home. We all want to come back in another life as Rob's dog.

Check out his pictures:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=662


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

All I can say is I'm in love with Oakly!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am in love with Oakly. There, I said it. 

How did you teach him to pose so well Rob?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> All I can say is I'm in love with Oakly!


HAHAHA!! Just saw your post! I guess we can pine away together.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I love that second photo -- it's just gorgeous!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My goodness Oakly is just a handsome boy. That second picture is just stunning. He looks like he is enjoying the cold day and love the hair blowing in the breeze. Caue is going to be stunning next to him on the rocks.


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting those amazing pics. What a beautiful boy Oakly is. He really doesn't seem to mind the cold. Brrrr..... Looks like my part of Canada .... cooooold! Can't wait to see some pics of the new addition ... I'm sure Oakly's going to love his little bro.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Great Photos!!!! Looks like you two had a ton of fun! Hope things go well with the new addition, Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

just think Rob, this time next week I'll be looking at pics of the duo, can't wait !!!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i love oakly!!!!! ..... lois needs a boyfriend.... hehehehehhe


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

What a beautiful dog. My goodness! He is going to love having a playmate. The most amazing, wonderful, community story. I love that Caue is going to be there soon!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow the second picture of Oakly on the rocks is pretty!!!!!! I am a newby so I did not know you were adding to your family Cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## Jarrett (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful shots! Love the second picture


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Great pictures and such a gorgeous subject. Oakly is a looker, that's for sure. The second picture is stunning. 

I'd love to have both a beach and snow... not to keen on the temperature though, we would all turn into icicles.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so excited for you two.. Oakly is such a great dog and Caue is going to be in the best hands. I cant wait to see pictures of the boys playing together!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Great Pictures!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Awww The ever Handsome Oakly! That 2nd pic should be hung somewhere on in a book! It is outstanding!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I love that first pic! Oakly never ceases to amaze me with his great looks!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Allways such the happy dog. Can't wait ti see pics of how he and his new friend gets along.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oakly is so handsome


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Stunning as always..... Good luck with the new brother....


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

I want another golden too. We are in the process of selling our home and moving, but we will likely find a little bro' for Tobes shortly afterward.

My youngest boy has a classmate with a golden. We help each other out by dogsitting when one of us has to be away overnight. Toby and Kilo have the time of their lives on their "sleepovers". It generally requires a good day's worth of dognaps to rest up afterward.

Best of luck with your new addition to the family.

AM.


----------

